# Copake Swap Photos !!!!!



## catfish (Apr 12, 2019)

Lets see some photos !!!! What were the big scores!!!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 14, 2019)

A few gems and oddities from the field, very few great ballooners, the few I saw were over restored. Some great early gear though -
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 14, 2019)

Some of the treasures I hauled home-
Mad small gear that gets my goat
Stearns Cushion chain drive with a really interesting “farm” repair to the top tube, full (and heavy) ND cabinet and last a killer Lady Ide that I’ll start working on soon.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice scores Jesse, I was almost ready to pull the trigger on that Stearns when you got the drop on me. That ladies w/ the bent cranks is killer, best of luck w/ it.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 14, 2019)

mike j said:


> Nice scores Jesse, I was almost ready to pull the trigger on that Stearns when you got the drop on me. That ladies w/ the bent cranks is killer, best of luck w/ it.




Ahhh sorry bud! The way it was leaning against the trash can when I walked up I just couldn’t walk away from it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Apr 14, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Ahhh sorry bud! The way it was leaning against the trash can when I walked up I just couldn’t walk away from it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Presentation is everything, I'm over it, found an equally rusted hunk of iron to haul home. Reminded of an old saying from college, "You snooze, you loose". Fantastic swap.


----------

